# مجرمون لكنهم خارج السجون ....؟!



## وليم تل (25 أكتوبر 2008)

[/url][/IMG]

المجرم الأول :ـ

تحبه أكثر من نفسك
تمنحه قلبك على طبق من ذهب
يتسلى به زمنا
ثم يعيده إليك أشلاء
على طبق من ضياع

*
*
*

المجرم الثاني:ـ

يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله
يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ
يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ
يسهران إذا اشتكى ..ـ
يحفانه بالحب و الحنان و الرضى .. و الدعوات
وحين يشتد عوده .. و يبلغان من الكبر عتيا ..ـ
ويشتد احتياجهما له ..ـ
ينتهي بهما المطاف في دار العجزة

*
*
*

المجرم الثالث : ـ

تجده محطماً..ـ
فتحتضن خوفه
تلم شعثه
تحسن إليه كلما اقتضى الأمر
تساعده كلما دعت الحاجة
ويوم يستشعر الأمان
أول من يعض تكون يدك

*
*
*

المجرم الرابع:ـ

تبيع الدنيا لتشتريه
تخترق المستحيل لأجله
تواجه الأهل و المجتمع و العرف 
إكراماً له
ثم يخذلك بلا سابق إنذار
ويبيعك في أول سوق يصادفه

*
*
*

المجرم الخامس:ـ

يأتي بأبنائه إلى هذا العالم
دون أن يوفر لهم الرعاية الكافية
دون أن يكون بحجم المسؤولية
أو يلعب دوره كأب
فيتركهم للشارع يعلمهم على جديلتة
ويوم يتنبه لانحرافهم
يكون أوان التقويم قد فات

*
*
*

المجرم السادس:-

ـيوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت
يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت
يدوخك بطلباته دوماً
وحين تحتاجه مرة
يتنكر لك كما لو لم يعرفك يوماً

*
*
*

المجرم السابع :ـ

يملك زوجة جميلة
تخدمه برموش عينيها
و أبناء رائعين
وحياة سعيده
ويلهث خلف امرأة أخرى
ليلبي نزوة عابرة
فيحطم كل شيء بجرة قدم

*
*
*
المجرم الثامن: ـ

يحب نفسه أكثر مما يجب
يدمر كل من حوله
ليشبع نرجسيته
طلباته أوامر
إحتياجاته مفروضات
و الغير عنده مجرد عبيد

*
*
*

المجرم التاسع :ـ

يظلم نفسه
بتمني شيء هو موقن من استحالته
وانتظار شيء هو واثق أنه لن يأتي
و التعلق بشيء هو يعلم أنه لن يكون له مطلقاً ..
وحين يتنبه يجد أن العمر أفلت منه هباءً


هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ
هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ
هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

صح مجرمين​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> *
> 
> المجرم السادس:-
> 
> ...




مشكور اخي وليم موضوع رائع
اسمحلي اسعيرها مرةتانية(مودتي)
وخاصتي(سلام المسيح)​


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا بالحقيقه هم مجرمين
ربنا يبارك ايامك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ
هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ
هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون


حقا كما قلت يا زعيمى الفاضل
هما فعلا مجرمين
فى حق نفسهم و المجتمع و ما يحط بهم من بشر
ربنا يرحمنا من هؤلاء المجرمين

ربنا يباركك يا زعيم​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> http://www.3tt3.net/up/
> 
> 
> هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
> ...






*بالفعل مجرمون احرار 

مرسي كتير وليم

وربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع فى قمه الرووووووعه يا وليم 
بالفعل مجرمووووووون 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا فراشة
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي وليم موضوع رائع
> اسمحلي اسعيرها مرةتانية(مودتي)
> وخاصتي(سلام المسيح)​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم ملأت استمارة الاستعارة يا باشا
وشكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ابانوب
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مايكل
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا كوكو 
على مرورك العطر 
مودتى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جداً يا وليم 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> المجرم الثاني:ـ​
> يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله
> يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ
> يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ
> ...



موضوع جميل يا وليم تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sameh7610 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع وليم

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا روكى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كوكى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا سامح
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2009)

*مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



المجرم الأول :ـ

تحبه أكثر من نفسك
تمنحه قلبك على طبق من ذهب
يتسلى به زمنا
ثم يعيده إليك أشلاء
على طبق من ضياع

*
*
*

المجرم الثاني:ـ

يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله
يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ
يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ
يسهران إذا اشتكى ..ـ
يحفانه بالحب و الحنان و الرضى .. و الدعوات
وحين يشتد عوده .. و يبلغان من الكبر عتيا ..ـ
ويشتد احتياجهما له ..ـ
ينتهي بهما المطاف في دار العجزة

*
*
*

المجرم الثالث : ـ

تجده محطماً..ـ
فتحتضن خوفه
تلم شعثه
تحسن إليه كلما اقتضى الأمر
تساعده كلما دعت الحاجة
ويوم يستشعر الأمان
أول من يعض تكون يدك

*
*
*

المجرم الرابع:ـ

تبيع الدنيا لتشتريه
تخترق المستحيل لأجله
تواجه الأهل و المجتمع و العرف 
إكراماً له
ثم يخذلك بلا سابق إنذار
ويبيعك في أول سوق يصادفه

*
*
*

المجرم الخامس:ـ

يأتي بأبنائه إلى هذا العالم
دون أن يوفر لهم الرعاية الكافية
دون أن يكون بحجم المسؤولية
أو يلعب دوره كأب
فيتركهم للشارع يعلمهم على جديلتة
ويوم يتنبه لانحرافهم
يكون أوان التقويم قد فات

*
*
*

المجرم السادس: ـ

يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت
يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت
يدوخك بطلباته دوماً
وحين تحتاجه مرة
يتنكر لك كما لو لم يعرفك يوماً

*
*
*

المجرم السابع :ـ

يملك زوجة جميلة
تخدمه برموش عينيها
و أبناء رائعين
وحياة سعيده
ويلهث خلف امرأة أخرى
ليلبي نزوة عابرة
فيحطم كل شيء بجرة قدم

*
*
*

المجرم الثامن: ـ

يحب نفسه أكثر مما يجب
يدمر كل من حوله
ليشبع نرجسيته
طلباته أوامر
إحتياجاته مفروضات
و الغير عنده مجرد عبيد

*
*
*

المجرم التاسع :ـ

يظلم نفسه
بتمني شيء هو موقن من استحالته
وانتظار شيء هو واثق أنه لن يأتي
و التعلق بشيء هو يعلم أنه لن يكون له مطلقاً ..
وحين يتنبه يجد أن العمر أفلت منه هباءً


هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ
هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ
هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون


منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*




موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

*مرسى على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

موضوع جميل جدا  بجد


ربنا يباركك


سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*


----------



## sosana (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



> المجرم الخامس:ـ
> 
> يأتي بأبنائه إلى هذا العالم
> دون أن يوفر لهم الرعاية الكافية
> ...



موضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووي كاندي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## merna lovejesus (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

موضوع جميييييييييل اووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييير


----------



## happy angel (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*


----------



## loay alkldine (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

*مشكور على موضوع الرائع*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

*موضوع رائع جدا كاندي

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

*المجرم الأول :ـ*

*تحبه أكثر من نفسك*
*تمنحه قلبك على طبق من ذهب*
*يتسلى به زمنا*
*ثم يعيده إليك أشلاء*
*على طبق من ضياع*

***
***
***

*المجرم الثاني:ـ*

*يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله*
*يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ*
*يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ*
*يسهران إذا اشتكى ..ـ*
*يحفانه بالحب و الحنان و الرضى .. و الدعوات*
*وحين يشتد عوده .. و يبلغان من الكبر عتيا ..ـ*
*ويشتد احتياجهما له ..ـ*
*ينتهي بهما المطاف في دار العجزة*

***
***
***

*المجرم الثالث : ـ*

*تجده محطماً..ـ*
*فتحتضن خوفه*
*تلم شعثه*
*تحسن إليه كلما اقتضى الأمر*
*تساعده كلما دعت الحاجة*
*ويوم يستشعر الأمان*
*أول من يعض تكون يدك*

***
***
***

*المجرم الرابع:ـ*

*تبيع الدنيا لتشتريه*
*تخترق المستحيل لأجله*
*تواجه الأهل و المجتمع و العرف*
*إكراماً له*
*ثم يخذلك بلا سابق إنذار*
*ويبيعك في أول سوق يصادفه*

***
***
***

*المجرم الخامس:ـ*

*يأتي بأبنائه إلى هذا العالم*
*دون أن يوفر لهم الرعاية الكافية*
*دون أن يكون بحجم المسؤولية*
*أو يلعب دوره كأب*
*فيتركهم للشارع يعلمهم على جديلتة*
*ويوم يتنبه لانحرافهم*
*يكون أوان التقويم قد فات*

***
***
***

*المجرم السادس: ـ*

*يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت*
*يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت*
*يدوخك بطلباته دوماً*
*وحين تحتاجه مرة*
*يتنكر لك كما لو لم يعرفك يوماً*

***
***
***

*المجرم السابع :ـ*

*يملك زوجة جميلة*
*تخدمه برموش عينيها*
*و أبناء رائعين*
*وحياة سعيده*
*ويلهث خلف امرأة أخرى*
*ليلبي نزوة عابرة*
*فيحطم كل شيء بجرة قدم*

***
***
***

*المجرم الثامن: ـ*

*يحب نفسه أكثر مما يجب*
*يدمر كل من حوله*
*ليشبع نرجسيته*
*طلباته أوامر*
*إحتياجاته مفروضات*
*و الغير عنده مجرد عبيد*

***
***
***

*المجرم التاسع :ـ*

*يظلم نفسه*
*بتمني شيء هو موقن من استحالته*
*وانتظار شيء هو واثق أنه لن يأتي*
*و التعلق بشيء هو يعلم أنه لن يكون له مطلقاً ..*
*وحين يتنبه يجد أن العمر أفلت منه هباءً*


*هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ*
*بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ*
*هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ*
*هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون*


*منقول*​


----------



## monmooon (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

*كلام رائئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا مريم ربنايباركك يا حبيبتي​*


----------



## dodoz (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

*ميرسى ليكى يا مريم *
*موضوع مميز جداً*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

موضوع راااااائع يا مريم ​ 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

*موضوع جميل يا مريم 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*


*يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت*
*يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت*
*يدوخك بطلباته دوماً*
*وحين تحتاجه مرة*
*يتنكر لك كما لو لم يعرفك يوماً

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا مريم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك




​ *
*


----------



## white rose (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

*المجرم الثاني:ـ

يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله
يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ
يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ
يسهران إذا اشتكى ..ـ
يحفانه بالحب و الحنان و الرضى .. و الدعوات
وحين يشتد عوده .. و يبلغان من الكبر عتيا ..ـ
ويشتد احتياجهما له ..ـ
ينتهي بهما المطاف في دار العجزة

*
*
*

المجرم الثالث : ـ

تجده محطماً..ـ
فتحتضن خوفه
تلم شعثه
تحسن إليه كلما اقتضى الأمر
تساعده كلما دعت الحاجة
ويوم يستشعر الأمان
أول من يعض تكون يدك​*

*موضوع حلو كتير مريم

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



monmooon قال:


> *كلام رائئئئئئئئئئئئئع يا مريم ربنايباركك يا حبيبتي​*


*ميرسي يامونمون لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا مريم *
> 
> *موضوع مميز جداً*
> 
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


* ميرسي ياسكر لردك الجميل*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا مريم
> 
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


* ميرسي كوكو لزوقك ومرورك الاجمل*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا مريم​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


*ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك الرائع*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت*
> *يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت*
> *يدوخك بطلباته دوماً*
> *وحين تحتاجه مرة*
> ...


*ميرسي ياكليمو لزوقك وتشجيعك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*



white rose قال:


> *المجرم الثاني:ـ​*
> 
> *يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله*
> *يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ*
> ...


 *ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مجرمون و لكن خاارج السجون!!!*

شكرا مريم
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مجرد خواطر*

*تخيلت فقلت وكتبت بأن ليس كل المجرمين مساجين
وليس كل المجرمون مسجونون
بل أن الكثير منهم خارج السجون
وعلى سبيل المثال ليس الحصر

المجرم الأول :ـ

تحبه أكثر من نفسك
تمنحه قلبك على طبق من ذهب
يتسلى به زمنا
ثم يعيده إليك أشلاء
على طبق من ضياع

*
*
*

المجرم الثاني:ـ

يُمضي والداه العمر تفانيا لأجله
يفرحان لمجرد أن يبتسم .. يبكيان إذا حزن..ـ
يشبعان إذا أكل .. يرتويان إذا شرب ..ـ
يسهران إذا اشتكى ..ـ
يحفانه بالحب و الحنان و الرضى .. و الدعوات
وحين يشتد عوده .. و يبلغان من الكبر عتيا ..ـ
ويشتد احتياجهما له ..ـ
ينتهي بهما المطاف في دار العجزة

*
*
*

المجرم الثالث : ـ

تجده محطماً..ـ
فتحتضن خوفه
تلم شعثه
تحسن إليه كلما اقتضى الأمر
تساعده كلما دعت الحاجة
ويوم يستشعر الأمان
أول من يعض تكون يدك

*
*
*

المجرم الرابع:ـ

تبيع الدنيا لتشتريه
تخترق المستحيل لأجله
تواجه الأهل و المجتمع و العرف
إكراماً له
ثم يخذلك بلا سابق إنذار
ويبيعك في أول سوق يصادفه

*
*
*

المجرم الخامس:ـ

يأتي بأبنائه إلى هذا العالم
دون أن يوفر لهم الرعاية الكافية
دون أن يكون بحجم المسؤولية
أو يلعب دوره كأب
فيتركهم للشارع يعلمهم على جديلتة
ويوم يتنبه لانحرافهم
يكون أوان التقويم قد فات

*
*
*

المجرم السادس: ـ

يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت
يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت
يدوخك بطلباته دوماً
وحين تحتاجه مرة
يتنكر لك كما لو لم يعرفك يوماً

*
*
*

المجرم السابع :ـ

يملك زوجة جميلة
تخدمه برموش عينيها
و أبناء رائعين
وحياة سعيده
ويلهث خلف امرأة أخرى
ليلبي نزوة عابرة
فيحطم كل شيء بجرة قدم

*
*
*

المجرم الثامن: ـ

يحب نفسه أكثر مما يجب
يدمر كل من حوله
ليشبع نرجسيته
طلباته أوامر
إحتياجاته مفروضات
و الغير عنده مجرد عبيد

*
*
*

المجرم التاسع :ـ

يظلم نفسه
بتمني شيء هو موقن من استحالته
وانتظار شيء هو واثق أنه لن يأتي
و التعلق بشيء هو يعلم أنه لن يكون له مطلقاً ..
وحين يتنبه يجد أن العمر أفلت منه هباءً


هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ
هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ
هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



> *المجرم السادس: ـ
> 
> يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت
> يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت
> ...



*بتجيب الكلام الكبيييييييييير دا منين
بجد رااااائع اوى يا جوجو
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



ponponayah قال:


> *بتجيب الكلام الكبيييييييييير دا منين
> بجد رااااائع اوى يا جوجو
> ربنا يحافظ عليك​*​



صدقينى من عندى

ميرسى ليكى يا جميل

​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*


العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدرا تبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك


شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


جــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا


مــــــــــــــــــــوضوع جمــــــــــــيل
​


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



gogoragheb قال:


> *المجرم السادس: ـ*​
> *يوهمك بصداقته كل الوقت*
> *يزعجك بمشاكله كل الوقت*
> *يدوخك بطلباته دوماً*
> ...


​


بجد كلمات حلوة خالص ياجوجو يا جامد

واحساسها حلو اوي اوي اوي

ربنا معاك دائما يا باشا ويبارك موهبتك

بس لما تبقى شاعر كبير ماتنسناش

وافتكر ان في يوم كان ليك اصحاب في المنتدى​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*

*لالالالا بجد روعه يا جوجو

مين فين بقى الشاعر يعمنا هههههههه

بجد كلام تحفه يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يارب 

احلى تقيم 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*

*



المجرم الرابع:ـ

تبيع الدنيا لتشتريه
تخترق المستحيل لأجله
تواجه الأهل و المجتمع و العرف
إكراماً له
ثم يخذلك بلا سابق إنذار
ويبيعك في أول سوق يصادفه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
روووووووعه يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى على الخواطر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​*

*


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



النهيسى قال:


> العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدرا تبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاركك
> 
> 
> شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
> ...




شكرا ليك استاذى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



yousteka قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليكى ويباركك
الف شكر 
دا بس من زوقك
وانا لسة ببتدى 
مش كبير ولا حاجه
شكرا لردك الجميل يا جميل​


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



mina elbatal قال:


> *لالالالا بجد روعه يا جوجو
> 
> مين فين بقى الشاعر يعمنا هههههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مجرد خواطر*



kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> روووووووعه يا جوجو
> تسلم ايدك
> ...




ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



just member قال:


>



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك دوما




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرااااااااااااااااا على مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



tota christ قال:


> *مرسى على الموضوع الجميل*



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا  بجد
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



red rose88 قال:


>




شكرااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووي كاندي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

نورتى الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييل اووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييير



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



happy angel قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك  يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



loay alkldine قال:


> *مشكور على موضوع الرائع*
> *سلام المسيح*​




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا وليم
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا كاندي
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*




شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

*أشكرك جدا أختنا الكريمه

ولكم تحياتى

لطرح هذا الموضوع المميز

حقا مجرمون

العدرا تبارككم

( حياه ومجهود )​*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

موضوع رائع شكرا لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*




> هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم طلقاء أحرار ..ـ
> بلا قيود .. و خارج الزنزانة ..ـ
> هم مجرمون .. و لكنهم يعيشون بيننا ...ـ
> هم مجرمون .. ولكنهم خارج السجون


 
موضوع جميل 
مرسي​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



النهيسى قال:


> *أشكرك جدا أختنا الكريمه
> 
> ولكم تحياتى
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



maro sweety قال:


> ميرررسى موضوع حلووووووو


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



marmora jesus قال:


> ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*



didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مجـــرمون ولكـــنــــــهم خـــــــــــارج السـجــــــــون*

​


bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> مرسي​


  شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يرعاكى​


----------

